# Southbound



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

What's happening everyone? 

My brother Dave & I were losing our minds with the freezing cold weather and lack of fish a few weeks ago so we made a last minute road trip to warmer weather and flats fishing on the Mosquito Lagoon in Florida. We stayed in an old RV, caught lots of trout and reds, and scored a few bonus surf sessions to boot. Mission accomplished. Highly recommend a trip to the Mosquito Lagoon in the winter months. 

I just wrapped up a short and sweet video edit of our trip. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice job on the video. How did you get the air video shots. Good looking cold beer to end the day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice video! Nice specs. thanks for sharing. - best - glenn


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Art 
That was freaking Awesome!!! That's a road trip dude!!! 

Tell me how you did your aerial shots on the road and over the water? I'm thinking drone, but I really don't know..
Keep those vids coming.. I really like'em


----------



## salt minded (Feb 11, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Art
> That was freaking Awesome!!! That's a road trip dude!!!
> 
> Tell me how you did your aerial shots on the road and over the water? I'm thinking drone, but I really don't know..
> Keep those vids coming.. I really like'em


Yeah man, it was a drone. . . DJI Phantom 2 with a GoPro to be exact. Thanks for watching, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Very, very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Art_o_fish_al said:


> What's happening everyone?
> 
> My brother Dave & I were losing our minds with the freezing cold weather and lack of fish a few weeks ago so we made a last minute road trip to warmer weather and flats fishing on the Mosquito Lagoon in Florida. We stayed in an old RV, caught lots of trout and reds, and scored a few bonus surf sessions to boot. Mission accomplished. Highly recommend a trip to the Mosquito Lagoon in the winter months.



A great trip with great memories ...


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome video. GREAT work!


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

That was an awesome video guys! Thanks for sharing!

R/D


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

salt minded said:


> Yeah man, it was a drone. . . DJI Phantom 2 with a GoPro to be exact. Thanks for watching, glad you enjoyed it!


Remember in the Movie "Independence Day"

Will Smith: I GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE!!! 

Those shots really MAKE the video


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Remember in the Movie "Independence Day"
> 
> Will Smith: I GOTTA GET ME ONE OF THESE!!!
> 
> Those shots really MAKE the video



Yeah, thinking of you made me remember the famous "Welcome to Earth" scene, Tuna !


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice. Very nice trout and video


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey man, that was great.... nice place to fish and great job on the vid.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Looks like ya'll outdid yourselves again,NICE JOB,thanks....


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

So I'm thinking kayak out from the point and send that drone up! How cool would that be?! Especially if a big school of drum was around and visible from above. That would be EPIC!


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Yessir ! We're gonna make that happen this spring. Reds, blacks, cobes, oh my.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

dlpetrey said:


> So I'm thinking kayak out from the point and send that drone up! How cool would that be?! Especially if a big school of drum was around and visible from above. That would be EPIC!


Wouldn't you have to have a Beach Driving permit affixed to it somewhere.? The Park Service will most likely arrest you because you have harassed a bird that doesn't even live there and is no where in sight. Please don't forget clearance from the FAA and a filing a flight plan. Would that be considered breaking the law using a spotter plane for recreational fishing?

If you get past all that: Hell Yeah!! That'd be Purdy Damn Cool!
I wanna come too...


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

The drone isn't used for spotting fish, only video footage. Dave knows more about the rules than I do, but I'm sure it would be fine to fly it around half mile out over the ocean for 15 minutes. Worth checking into though.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Art
Reach over and turn on the Humor Switch.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

How easy is it to fly those things. Got a remote controlled helicopter onetime and couldn't fly that thing for s--t. Lol I would think the drone would be easier.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> How easy is it to fly those things. Got a remote controlled helicopter onetime and couldn't fly that thing for s--t. Lol I would think the drone would be easier.



Lot more to lose if you crash.
Get a good simulator, and practice crashing the computer.
Then, maybe, fly it over water.
If that thing goes down over water, it will sink like the Titanic. Over land, it may be broken up, but is usually recoverable.

Good shots, fish and video.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Art_o_fish_al said:


> The drone isn't used for spotting fish, only video footage. Dave knows more about the rules than I do, but I'm sure it would be fine to fly it around half mile out over the ocean for 15 minutes. Worth checking into though.


 As long as it is over the water they have no say,but have heard it is illegal on nps land...


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

DaBig2na said:


> Art
> Reach over and turn on the Humor Switch.


Haha, my bad.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sound video. Thanks.

Turn the drone into a bait deployment tool Surely if you were to walk it out on a private pier and let it go from the pier, no foul either way...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Sound video. Thanks.
> 
> Turn the drone into a bait deployment tool Surely if you were to walk it out on a private pier and let it go from the pier, no foul either way...


As I understood it from Zing Pow,who owns one.. He said an nps pier like Avon was off limits.. Rodanthe is cool,just don't fly over nps airspace.. That was what he told me,and heresay for sure...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> *just don't fly over nps airspace*


LOL, that's about right...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> LOL, that's about right...


 Not my quote,but no doubt what they are saying...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> LOL, that's about right...


 Not my quote,but no doubt what they are saying... 

Think about it.. You fly a drone loaded with mulletheads over a plover closer to collect seagulls,*****,and ghostcrabs that have one thing in common,they love plover eggs and chicks...


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

everyone sums it up - AWESOME !! ( THANKS for not having the music overpower the video)
I am one hour from the Lagoon. Hope to catch it this weekend.

Everyone should notice that the water is only about 2 to 3 feet deep !!!

great job with the edit.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

okay - - - to settle my own curiosity about this, I just called the NPS manager at the Mosquito Lagoon
Canaveral National Seashore to clarify this subject.

This is what I was told :::: *Drones, of ANY TYPE, are NOT ALLOWED in ANY National Park Service boundaries.*
Furthermore, if caught flying a drone, *it WILL BE CONFISCATED *!!! ON THE SPOT. you will be issued a citation to appear before the judge IN PERSON
at a later date, doesn't matter where you are from. And, you will NOT get your drone BACK !!!!

So, even tho it was an AWESOME video, I guess it is not advisable to do it again.
The spokesperson at the CNS office requested that I make a post on the forum explaining this issue 
so that other park guests do not suffer any grief if they innocently choose to fly a camera drone within the NPS.


----------



## salt minded (Feb 11, 2015)

BarefootJohnny said:


> okay - - - to settle my own curiosity about this, I just called the NPS manager at the Mosquito Lagoon
> Canaveral National Seashore to clarify this subject.
> 
> This is what I was told :::: *Drones, of ANY TYPE, are NOT ALLOWED in ANY National Park Service boundaries.*
> ...


What do you mean? I got that footage by attaching a gopro to a kite.....


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BarefootJohnny said:


> okay - - - to settle my own curiosity about this, I just called the NPS manager at the Mosquito Lagoon
> Canaveral National Seashore to clarify this subject.
> 
> This is what I was told :::: *Drones, of ANY TYPE, are NOT ALLOWED in ANY National Park Service boundaries.*
> ...


DUDE!!! You just posted this information in a Brand New Thread!

It was kind of fun just doing the speculating on this one and joking back and forth. Talking about the new footage that Art would bring in their next adventure. When I spoke initially it was in HUMOR.

Could we bring the attention back to the Awesome Video and comment on the legalities and the NPS to the new thread?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*DUDE* - look at the date/time posts of each.
this was my first post - the Open Forum was the second to disseminate the information further than the NC forum.
All I was trying to do is save someone from loosing some very expensive gear from not knowing the law.
and if you noticed, i DID leave a very positive comment on the video that Art made. It was awesome !!
and we are very lucky to have seen it. Very well done.
IF Mr. Greenpants was watching them from the shore, of which they do a LOT of in the Mosquito Lagoon, they would be waiting
at the landing and it would have been a very different report they made here.
I fish quite often in the Mosquito Lagoon and it seems like a third of my visits I am approached to see my
cooler, fishing licenses, boat registration, and the whole nine yards. but it is worth it !! so much poaching
going on these days that it is time for them to crack down.
ALSO, a fact that a lot of visiting fishermen don't know about is the restricted area in the Lagoon that requires
a special "self issued" permit which carries a hefty $240.00 fine if you don't have this permit on your person.







This "self issuing" permit is available at the bait shops in the area or you can print it from the online sources.
Not every bait shop tells you that you MUST have this permit ON YOUR PERSON along with your fishing licenses.
So, if anyone wants to fish the Mosquito Lagoon in Florida, I strongly suggest you read up on the laws prior
to putting a boat (of any kind) in the water. And you can fly your kites and drones at your own risk.
and another note, if you look on the license, it is against the law to clean your fish ANYWHERE within the Lagoon preserve.

Jus my dos centavos


----------

